# CarbonX Delivery - Anyone know?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone know when CarbonX is shipping? Us Jersey guys ordered a pallet and it's being delivered to my work.. want to make sure it doesn't get lost in the warehouse


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

On the grass factor live show a couple of weeks ago they mentioned that for the pros that order by the pallet that it would be the first week in February. For the rest of the people ordering less than a pallet it would be the second week of February.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

That's what I heard also. I'm sure we will hear something soon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would ask who you order it from. They should provide you with a delivery date.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Us Oklahoma guys also ordered a pallet. I was told to expect a call in February with the shipment details but he said they would go ahead and get us in line. When I hear something I will send you a direct message @Jconnelly6b, if you hear something from them would you mind sending me a message?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Kballen11 I will sure do the same. Thank you.


----------



## Turfsurfer (Dec 15, 2018)

I got a call from GCF today asking how soon I needed it. I told them not till April so they are calling if you guys are interested. Just a FYI... Gonna be a great year!


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I got a call yesterday as well. Don't remember the gentlemans name, but he was very nice, we even chatted about manufacturing for a little bit.

Same thing - asked when we needed it. I said not before March, to let the guys down south get their shipments first. Our NJ pallet is coming the first week in March. We're all looking forward to it.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Over here waiting like...


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Shipping to Oklahoma around the first to second week of March!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Does anyone know if they have been selling to anyone that wants to buy less than a pallet full?


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

They will not. Others will like, The Lawn Care Nut and one other source can't remember but you can find it online.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

@Scagfreedom48z+

https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/soil-optimization/products/carbonx

https://www.gciturfacademy.com/product/carbon-x-turf-ornamental-fertilizer/


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## XiolaOne (Jul 30, 2018)

Haven't even see any real info about it


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Is it too late to order some?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

For DYI'ers that aren't ordering a pallet, this is the email response I received from GCF:


----------

